# What Dry Food to Feed



## deezle (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi:

I have two dogs, a golden and a chocolate lab. The golden is my primary problem. He had chronic ear infections and after many vet visits and meds, I suggested to the vet that it might be a food allergy. He didn't say too much about that, but I decided to change foods. They were eating California Natural Lamb and Rice at the time. 

Going to my favorite dog food store, I talked with them and they suggested changing to a grain free, fish based food. I went with Timberwolf Ocean Blue. Well, I got to say that the Golden's ears never looked better, but at $70 + a 33 pound bag, I began looking for another food. 

I went to Evo, grain free food, it was chicken based, but still grain free. Sure enough, his ears starting getting clogged up within two weeks. Then back to Timberwolf.

A month or so later, decided on their advice to try Taste of the Wild Salmon( grain free). They said it was pretty close to Timberwolf.. The dogs like the food, but now 4 weeks later, the Golden's ears are full of junk, and the Chocolates are getting nasty as well. Also, they are both scratching. 

Is Timberwolf my only alternative? I have tried comparing ingredients, but they are way too confusing.

Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks.

Deezle


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

You could always try going raw, that's going to be way cheaper than any of those other foods and you'll have total control over the ingredients too.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Of course I like the idea of raw also. Check out my web page in my sig for more information.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Natural Balance has a duck and sweet potato that may work. They also have several limited ingredient kibbles in their line up.


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

Orijen has a very nice fish blend that would likely work out for you. Of course, raw is always best, but if you're looking to stick with a kibble, I'd try the Orijen 6 Fresh Fish. It is going to cost about the same, but, the Orijen is higher protein and more caloricly dense so you should be able to feed less so the cost per feeding would be less.


----------



## deezle (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for all of your thoughts. I returned my Call of the Wild and went back to Timberwolf for the time being. I might be interested in trying the raw diet at some point, but don't have the time right now.

Thanks.

Deezle


----------

